# Expat marine engineer advice needed



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

My post is not an advert or classified, I need advise from anyone who knows of or had good experience with an expat managed marine engineering service in UAE. 

I'm sending a large motor yacht to KSA, where reliable and trustworthy ME biz are almost non existant. Alternative is I appoint a UAE ME operation to oversee maintenance. 
I stress expat because previous experience is 'others' have taken money (stolen) and not delivered or were just plain incompetent.


----------

